# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة الوظائف التعليمية

## هيثم الفقى

لائحة الوظائف التعليمية



صدرت هذه اللائحة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 590 وتاريخ 10/11/1401هـ وعدلت بقرار 

المجلس رقم 687وتاريخ 7/5/1402هـ وتم العمل بها اعتبارا من 1/7/1402هـ



نص قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 590 وتاريخ 10/11/1401هـ الصادر بالموافقة على اللائحة على ما يلي : 

أولا : الموافقة على لائحة الوظائف التعليمية بالصيغة المرافقة لهذا القرار

ثانيا : تسري هذه اللائحة اعتبارا من تاريخ 1/7/1402هـ

ثالثا : يقوم الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بوضع الصيغة التنفيذية لتطبيق هذه اللائحة 



لائحة الوظائف التعليمية

مادة/1

نطاق تطبيق اللائحة (*) 

تطبق أحكام هذه اللائحة على من يعمل بصورة فعلية في الوظائف التعليمية ويكون شاغلا لإحدى وظائفها في المراحل التالية : 

مرحلة الحضانة والروضة والتمهيدي 0

(أ‌) المرحلة الابتدائية 0 

(ج‌) المرحلة المتوسطة 0

(د‌) المرحلة الثانوية 0

وتشمل الوظائف التعليمية التالية :

(أ‌) المدرس أو المدرسة 0

(ب‌) المدير أو المديرة 0 

(ج‌) الوكيل أو الوكيلة 0

(د) الموجه التربوي أو الموجهة التربوية 

--------------------------------------

(*) صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 2/248وتاريخ 27/5/1413 ونص على ما يلي :

1-ضم وظيفة محضر مختبر مركزي إلى الوظائف المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف التعليمية وان يعين خريجو برنامج التأهيل لمحضري المختبرات المدرسية على المستوى الأول 0

2- يفوض الديوان مع الجهة المختصة صلاحية تعديل مسميات الوظائف المشمولة باللائحة أو إضافة مسميات جديدة حسبما تقتضيه حاجة العمل 0

- ثم صدر بعد ذلك قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/565 وتاريخ 14/7/1419هـ بتعديل البند الأول من القرار رقم 2/248 وتاريخ 27/5/1413هـ المشار ا ليه أعلاه وذلك على النحو الوارد تفصيلا بالقرار 0 حيث يمكن تعيين خريجو برنامج محضري المختبرات المدرسية على المستوى الأول من سلم رواتب الوظائف التعليمية ويجوز تعيينهم على المستوى الثاني إذا كانت مدة البرنامج المشار إليه سنتين 0 كما يتم تصنيف من يشغل أيا من المرتبتين (4-5) على المستوى الأول وبالدرجة التي تناسب راتبه قبل التصنيف 0 ويعين أيا من شاغلي المرتبتين (6 -7 ) على المستوى الثاني وبالدرجة التي يتساوى راتبها الصافي أو يزيد مع بدل النقل عن صافي راتبه مع بدل النقل قبل التصنيف 0 

- كما صدر بناء على ذلك تعميم وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم 40792 وتاريخ 6/9/1414هـ التنفيذي لقرار المجلس رقم 2/248 وتاريخ 27/5/1413هـ بشأن تحديد مستوى التعيين والدرجة لمن حصلوا على دبلوم (برنامج تأهيل محضري المختبرات ) بالدرجة الأولى مكن المستوى الأول وبالنسبة للقائمين على رأس العمل فعلى الدرجة التي تتساوى مع راتبه و إذا لم توجد فيعطى الأعلى منه0

- تطبيق اللائحة التعليمية على مدرسي اللغات بالجامعات :

- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/1113 وتاريخ 8/11/1426هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 18247/ ب وتاريخ 23/4/1427هـ ونص على ( تطبيق أحكام هذه اللائحة وتعديلاتها وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها على مدرسي اللغات في الجامعات 0 كما تضمن القرار عدم تأييد تطبيق اللائحة على مساعدي الباحثين بالجامعات )0 

مادة/2

المؤهلات والمستوى :

تحدد المؤهلات المطلوب توفرها لشغل الوظائف تبعا للمستويات التالية : 

المستوى الأول :

2-1 يوضع فيه من لا تتوفر لديه مؤهلات المستوى الثاني من هذه اللائحة 0

المستوى الثاني :

2- 1 يوضع فيه من تتوفر لديه احد المؤهلات التالية : 

(أ‌) دبلوم تخصص في حقل التعليم لمدة ثلاث سنوات بعد الكفاءة المتوسطة 0

(ب‌) دبلوم مركز الدراسات التكميلية 0

(ج) الشهادة الثانوية العامة للتعليم الخاص 0 

المستوى الثالث : 

2-3 يوضع فيه من تتوفر لديه احد المؤهلات التالية :

(أ‌) شهادة إتمام الدراسة في الكلية المتوسطة أو ما يعادلها 0

(ب‌) دبلوم تخصص في حقل التعليم لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين بعد الثانوية العامة 0

المستوى الرابع : 

2-4 يوضع فيه من تتوفر لديه احد المؤهلات التالية : 

(أ‌) شهادة جامعية غير تربوية 0

(ب‌) شهادة إتمام الدراسة في الكلية المتوسطة مع خبرة في التعليم لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات قبل الالتحاق بالكلية 0 

المستوى الخامس :

2-5 يوضع فيه من تتوفر لديه المؤهلات التالية : 

- شهادة جامعية تربوية 0

المستوى السادس : 

2-6 يوضع فيه من تتوفر لديه المؤهلات التالية :

- شهادة الماجستير 0

مادة/3

الحد الأدنى من المؤهلات بعد نفاذ اللائحة : 

يكون الحد الأدنى من المؤهلات التي يجب توفرها فيمن يعين في الوظائف التعليمية 0 بعد نفاذ هذه اللائحة 0 هو شهادة أعداد المعلمين الثانوي أو ما يعادلها 0



مادة/4



الدورات التدريبية والمؤهلات المعادلة :

(أ‌) يتم تقويم المؤهلات التي لم ينص عليها في هذه اللائحة وكذلك تقويم الدورات التدريبية ومعادلتها بالمؤهلات الواردة في هذه اللائحة من قبل الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بالاتفاق مع الجهات التعليمية ذات العلاقة 0 

(ب‌) تعتبر الشهادة الثانوية العامة مع خبرة لمدة سنتين في حقل التعليم معادلة لدبلوم تخصصي في حقل التعليم مدته ثلاث سنوات بعد الكفاءة المتوسطة 

(ج‌) يجوز تعيين حملة الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها في مجموعة الوظائف التعليمية إذا حصلوا على دورات تدريبية في المجال التربوي وفق قواعد يحددها الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية(أي وزارة الخدمة المدنية – حالياً) بالاتفاق مع الجهات المختصة 0 

مادة /5



كيفية شغل الوظائف القيادية : 

يشترط لشغل وظائف مدير أو (مديرة) 0وكيل أو(وكيله) موجه تربوي أو (موجهة تربوية) ما يلي: 

(أ‌) أن يكون المرشح قد أمضى مدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل في ممارسة التدريس بصورة فعلية 0

(ب‌) أن تثبت جدارته وفق ما يعد عنه من تقارير كفاية 0 

مادة/6 

العلاوة السنوية : 

(أ‌) يمنح الموظف الخاضع لأحكام هذه اللائحة العلاوة السنوية وفق سلم الرواتب الملحق بهذه اللائحة وذلك بنقله من الدرجة التي يشغلها إلى الدرجة التالية لها مباشرة في نفس المستوى ويتم هذا النقل في أول شهر محرم من كل عام 0

(ب‌) من يصل إلى نهاية المستوى السادس يستمر في منحه زيادة سنوية بمقدار العلاوة المحددة لذلك المستوى وتمنح في أول محرم من كل عام وتعتبر مكافأة لا يترتب عليها تغيير في سلم الرواتب 0 ويشترط لمنحها توفر الشروط المحددة لمنح العلاوة الدورية 0 

(ج‌) يحرم الموظف الخاضع لأحكام هذه اللائحة من العلاوة السنوية في الحالات التالية : 

إذا عوقب بالحرمان من العلاوة أو الحسم من الراتب مدة او مددا مجموعها خمسة عشر (15) يوما فاكثر إلا بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ الحرمان من العلاوة أو الحسم 0 

1- إذا حصل على تقرير كفاية بدرجة (غير مرضي) في السنة السابقة على استحقاقه العلاوة حتى يحصل على تقرير كفاية بدرجة (مرضي) بعد ذلك 0 

مادة/7 

النقل والتكليف : 

(أ‌) يجوز للجهة التعليمية النقل إلى مجموعة الفئات التعليمية بعد تثبت الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية – أي وزارة الخدمة المدنية حاليا - من توفر مؤهلات الوظيفة التعليمية في الموظف المطلوب نقله 0

(ب‌) لا يجوز نقل الخاضعين لأحكام هذه اللائحة إلى خارج الوظائف التعليمية إلا بعد إكمال ما لا يقل عن ست سنوات متصلة من الخدمة في الوظائف التعليمية 0 كما(لا يجوز تكليف من يشغل وظيفة تعليمية بإحدى المستويات الواردة في سلم رواتب الوظائف التعليمية – بأعمال غير مشمولة باللائحة سواء في وزارة التربية والتعليم أوفي غيرها من الجهات الأخرى ، ويجوز – عند الضرورة – تكليفهم بأعمال وظائف تعليمية شاغرة – فعلاً أوحكماً – غير مشمولة باللائحة المحددة مسمياتها ومراتبها في دليل تصنيف الوظائف ، وذلك وفق ضوابط تضعها وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالاتفاق مع الجهات التعليمية أو التدريبية ذات العلاقة ) (1) 0(2)

واستثناء من ذلك يجوز للجهة التعليمية نقل أحد مدرسيها أو مدرساتها لأعمال غير تعليمية لعدم الكفاءة أو لأسباب تأديبية أو لأسباب صحية دون القيد الزمني وفي جميع الأحوال يتم النقل وفقا للقواعد التي يتم بها إعادة تصنيف الموظف و تحديد المرتبة والدرجة المناسبة عن طريق وزارة الخدمة المدنية مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة (السادسة ) من لائحة النقل0

---------------------------------

(1) – صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/136 وتاريخ 3/7/1407 هـ وأجاز لوزارة التربية والتعليم تكليف أي من شاغلي الوظائف التعليمية بالقيام بعمل (مدير تعليم ) بشرط أن يكون التكليف لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة فقط بقرار من الوزير المختص 0وان يكون المكلف قد مارس مهنة التدريس فعلا لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات 0 وان يقتصر التكليف على وظيفة واحدة فقط في إدارة التعليم بكل منطقة 0

n (2) - صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/1068وتاريخ20/4/1426 هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 20554/ ب وتاريخ 29/5/1426هـ بتعديل الفقرة (ب) من المادة السابعة من لائحة الوظائف التعليمية ليصبح بعد التعديل كما هو وارد اعلاه0

n صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/872 وتاريخ 24/2/1424هـ ونص على عدم تأييد طلب رئاسة هيئات الأمر بالمعروف تكليف من تختارهم من المدرسين بالعمل لديها استثنا ء من قاعدة عدم جواز تكليف المشمول بلائحة الوظائف التعليمية بأعمال غير تعليمية 

مادة / 8 



سنة التجربة:

إذا لم تثبت صلاحية المدرس خلال فترة التجربة وذلك بحصوله على تقرير كفاية بدرجة اقل من مرضي 0تعاد أوراقه إلى الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية لتوجيهه لعمل مناسب 0 ويخضع في هذه الحالة لفترة تجربة جديدة وتسري في حقه المادة (9/1) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية0 (1)

مادة/9 



البدلات:



(أ)يمنح بدل انتقال شهري لجميع الخاضعين لهذه اللائحة وفقا لما يلي: 

1- المستوى الأول 400ريا ل 

2-المستوى الثاني 400 ريال

3-المستوى الثالث 600 ريال

4- المستوى الرابع 600 ريال 

5-المستوى الخامس 600 ريال

6- المستوى السادس 600 ريال 



(ب) فيما عدا ما هو منصوص عليه في هذه اللائحة يمنح الخاضعون لأحكامها البدلات والمكافآت المقررة طبقا لنظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية 0 وذلك على أساس معادلة المستويات التعليمية الواردة في هذه اللائحة بمراتب سلم الرواتب الملحق بنظام الخدمة المدنية وذلك على حسب الشرائح التالية : 

(1) تعدل الرقم الوارد في هذه المادة من الرقم (9/1) إلى المادة (العشرون) من لائحة التعيين بعد صدورها فيلاحظ ذلك 0

(2) صدر قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 185 وتاريخ 4/11/1418هـ وأجاز السماح للمدرسين بالعمل في 

المدارس الليلية الأهلية وفقا للضوابط الواردة بالقرار 0



الشرائح 
المرتبة المقابلة في سلم الموظفين 
المستوى 
الدرجة 

الشريحة الأولى 
م/6 
الأول 
1-6 

= = 
= = 
الثاني 
1-4 

= = 
= = 
الثالث 
1 

الشريحة الثانية 
م/ 8 
الأول 
7-16 

= = 
= = 
الثاني 
5-11 

= = 
= = 
الثالث 
2-7 

= = 
= = 
الرابع 
1-5 

= = 
= = 
الخامس 
1-4 

= = 
= = 
السادس 
1 

الشريحة الثالثة 
م/9 
الأول 
17-25 

= = 
= = 
الثاني 
12-19 

= = 
= = 
الثالث 
8-13 

= = 
= = 
الرابع 
6-9 

= = 
= = 
الخامس 
5-8 

= = 
= = 
السادس 
2-5 

الشريحة الرابعة 
م/10 
الثاني 
20-25 

= = 
= = 
الثالث 
14-25 

= = 
= = 
الرابع 
10-18 

= = 
= = 
الخامس 
9-18 

= = 
= = 
السادس 
6-14 

الشريحة الخامسة 
م/12 
الرابع 
19-22 

= = 
= = 
الخامس 
19-22 

= = 
= = 
السادس 
15-20 




(ج) يمنح الخاضعون لهذه اللائحة البدلات التي تقرر بنسبة مئوية من الراتب على أساس بداية المستوى المثبت عليه راتب كل منهم 0

(د‌) لا يسري حكم المادة (27/16) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية على الخاضعين لأحكام هذه اللائحة وذلك لأن تحديد الرواتب الخاصة بهم قد روعي شموله لبدل المهنة 0 

مادة /10 

مكافأة نهاية الخدمة :

تصرف لشاغلي الوظائف التعليمية الخاضعة لهذه اللائحة والمحددة في المادة الأولى منها عند انتهاء الخدمة مكافأة عن كل سنة كاملة من سنوات الخدمة التي قضيت على إحدى تلك الوظائف سواء قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة او بعد ذلك 0وذلك وفقا لما يلي :

700 ريال لمن كانت خدمته 10 سنوات واقل من 16 سنة0 

1000ريال لمن كانت خدمته 16 سنة واقل من21 سنة 0

1500ريال لمن كانت خدمته21 سنة واقل من 26 سنة 0

2000 ريال لمن كانت خدمته26سنة واقل من 31 سنة 0

3000 ريال لمن كانت خدمته31 سنة فأكثر 0

ويشترط لصرف هذه المكافأة ما يلي:

(أ‌) أن يكون الموظف قد أمضى مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات على وظيفة أو أكثر من الوظائف التعليمية المعتبرة لصرف المكافأة 0

(ب‌) أن تكون نهاية خدمة الموظف بعد نفاذ هذه اللائحة 0 

(ج‌) تعتبر خدمة من يعود للعمل بالتدريس خدمة مستجدة لأغراض مكافأة نهاية الخدمة إذا صرفت المكافأة المستحقة عن الخدمة السابقة 0 

(د‌) من ينقل إلى وظيفة غير خاضعة للائحة الوظائف التعليمية تحتسب مكافأته عن مدة خدمته في الوظائف التعليمية على ألا تصرف له المكافأة إلا عند انتهاء خدمته في الدولة 0 

(هـ) تحتسب فترات الدراسة والتدريب لأغراض المكافأة طالما وقعت أثناء الخدمة الخاضعة للائحة الوظائف التعليمية 0

(و) استثناء من الفقرة (أ) من هذه الشروط – تصرف المكافأة بصرف النظر عن مدة الخدمة إذا انتهت الخدمة بالوفاة أو العجز الصحي الكامل ويكون الحد الأدنى للمكافأة هو خمسة وعشرين ألف ريال0 (1) (2)0



(1)- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1045 وتاريخ 24/10/1406 ونص على ما يلي 

أولا: لا يستحق من تنتهي خدمته بالحكم عليه بحد شرعي أو بالسجن في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة لمكافأة نهاية الخدمة المنصوص عليها في المادة العاشرة من هذه اللائحة 0 

ثانيا: فيما عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في البند أولا من هذا القرار تعالج الحالات الأخرى التي تنتهي فيها خدمة المدرس لأسباب غير طبيعية وذلك بالأ تفاق بين رئيس الديوان (وزير الخدمة المدنية حاليا) والوزير المختص0

(2) صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/988 وتاريخ 18/8/1425 ونص على جواز الجمع بين هذه المكافأة وبين المكافأة الواردة بالمادة (27/19) من لائحة نظام الخدمة المدنية0 



مادة/ 11

الرواتب: 

أولا - تنقل رواتب الموظفين القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذه اللائحة إلى سلم الرواتب الملحق بها بالاتفاق بين الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية والجهة ذات العلاقة وفقا للأسس التالية : 

1- تحديد المستوى : 

(أ‌) من يشغل المرتبة الرابعة فمادون ينقل إلى المستوى الأول 0

(ب‌) من يشغل المرتبة الخامسة ينقل إلى المستوى الثاني 0

(ج‌) من يشغل المرتبة السادسة ينقل إلى المستوى الثالث 

(د‌) من يشغل أيا من المراتب السابعة أو الثامنة أو التاسعة ينقل إلى المستوى الخامس 0

(هـ) من يشغل المرتبة العاشرة فما فوق ينقل إلى المستوى السادس 0

ويستثنى من هذه القاعدة ما يلي : 

(أ‌) من يحمل مؤهلا علميا يؤهله لمستوى أعلى من المستوى المحدد للمرتبة التي يشغلها ينقل إلى المستوى المحدد للمؤهل العلمي الذي يحمله 0

(ب‌) من أمضى أربع سنوات فأكثر بالمرتبة الخامسة قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة ينقل إلى المستوى التالي للمستوى المحدد للمرتبة التي يشغلها بشرط توفر شروط الترقية النظامية المحدد في نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية لديه0

2- تحديد الدرجة :

(أ‌) يوضع راتب الموظف في الدرجة التي يساوي راتبها ( بعد حسم العائدات التقاعد ية) صافي راتبه الحالي (بعد حسم العائدات التقاعد ية ) مضافا إليه بدل المهنة 0

وإذا لم توجد فيعطى اقرب درجة تزيد على ذلك في نفس المستوى أو اقرب مستوى يليه بسلم الرواتب المرفق بهذه اللائحة 0 

(ب‌) يتم تحديد الدرجة المناسبة لمن يشغل وظيفة (موجه تربوي ) على افتراض انه كان يتقاضى بدل المهنة قياسا على المدرس0

ثانيا- لا يجوز نقل الخاضعين لهذه اللائحة من مستوى لأخر إلا بعد توفر المؤهل المطلوب لذلك المستوى وفي حالة النقل يمنح المنقول راتب الدرجة التي يزيد راتبها على راتبه عند نقله0

ويستثنى من ذلك من يصل إلى نهاية المستوى المصنف عليه فينقل إلى المستوى الذي يليه ويتم النقل في غرة رجب من كل عام 0 على أن ينتهي العمل بهذا الاستثناء بعد مرور خمس سنوات من تاريخ نفاذ هذه اللائحة في 1/7/1402هـ0(1)

مادة /12

إعتماد الوظائف :

يتم اعتماد الوظائف التعليمية في الميزانية العامة لأجهزة التعليم العام المركزية أو في الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية الأخرى ذات العلاقة بمسمى (مدرس أو مدرسة ) وتتولى هذه الجهات تخصيصها وتعميمها على المناطق والمدارس حسب حاجتها 0

مادة /13

الأحكام غير المنصوص عليها : 

فيما لم يرد به نص في هذه اللائحة يطبق على الخاضعين لها نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية وقرارات مجلس الخدمة المدنية ذات الصله0 (2)

(1) صدر توجيه مجلس الخدمة المدنية خلال جلسته المنعقدة في 18/7/1415هـ بإيقاف العمل بالفقرة (أولا) من المادة (11) من لائحة الوظائف التعليمية 0

(1) صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم1/194 وتاريخ 28/5/1410 وتضمن الآتي: 

أولا= إذا بلغ المشمول بلائحة الوظائف التعليمية السن النظامية للإحالة على التقاعد أثناء العام الدراسي جاز للوزير المختص التعاقد معه بعد إحالته للتقاعد حتى نهاية ذلك العام وفقا للضوابط الواردة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 2/159 وتاريخ 6/4/1409 أما إذا كانت هناك حاجة ملحة لتمديد خدمته فترة لا تتجاوز نهاية العام الدراسي فيجوز الرفع عنه لمجلس الخدمة المدنية للنظر في ذلك وفقا للقواعد المعمول بها في هذا الصدد

ثانيا = تسري هذه القاعدة المشار إليها في البند الأول من هذا القرار على العاملين في القطاعات التعليمية والتدريبية الأخرى ممن تكون وظائفهم مشابهة للوظائف الخاضعة للائحة الوظائف التعليمية 

- ثم صدر بعد ذلك قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/248 وتاريخ 27/5/1413 هـ ونص على تعديل البند ( أولا) من القرار المشار إليه أعلاه رقم 1/194 لعام 1410 هـ بحيث تكون كالآتي ( إذا بلغ المشمول بلائحة الوظائف التعليمية السن النظامية للإحالة على التقاعد أثناء العام الدراسي جاز للوزير المختص تمديد خدمته حتى نهاية ذلك العام أما إذا كانت هناك حاجة ملحة لتمديد خدمته فترة تتجاوز نهاية العام الدراسي فيجوز الرفع عنه لمجلس الخدمة المدنية للنظر في ذلك وفق للقواعد المعمول بها في هذا الصدد

- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/1085 وتاريخ 16/7/1426هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 11433/ب وتاريخ 13/3/1427هـ ونص على أنه ( في حالة تمتع المشمول بلائحة الوظائف التعليمية بأجازات إستثنائية أثناء العام الدراسي فعلى الجهة المختصة حسم ما يقابل هذه الأجازات من الحد الأدنى للأجازة الصيفية المنصوص عليها في المادة الثالثة من لائحة الأجازات وذلك بمعدل ( يومين ونصف) مقابل كل شهرمن الأجازة الإستثنائية) 

مادة /14 

تاريخ سريان اللائحة : 

تسري أحكام هذه اللائحة إعتباراً من 1/7/1402 هـ وتلغي ما يتعارض معها من أحكام

----------

